# Java is very slow whith Squid-proxy

## mariourk

I have a problem with my Squid-proxy. When java-applets are used on a website, they are loaded very slow.

When the proxy is explicitly configured in the browser, all java-applets will load very slow. But when nothing is configured in the bowser, java-applets will load pretty decent. However, all traffic still goes via the proxy, because it is configured to act as a transparent proxy. Banned sites will be blocked and traffic is logged.

An example can be found here. When the browser is configured to use the proxy, the chess-puzzle loads really slow. When nothing is configured in the browser, the puzzle loads fast. But the website will still be loaded through Squid, because it acts as a transparent proxy.

Apparently, when Squid is used as a transparent proxy, all this Java stuff does not go through the proxy and loads pretty fast. But as soon as the browser is configured to use the proxy, everthing will be forced though the proxy and will slow down significantly. Offcource, this is just a thought.

Does someone know how to fix this problem? Note that all this Java stuff does not have to run through Squid perse. If it is possible to tell Squid to just skip the java-part, that is fine by me.

Thanks anyway  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mariourk

Noone?  :Sad: 

----------

## Rexilion

Let me get this right, if squid is configured as a transparent proxy then Java should pass through it as well. Why do you prefer to have the proxy explicitly set instead of the transparent mode (through iptables??) ?

----------

## mariourk

In fact, it doesn't matter to me if the proxy is used as a transparent proxy, or is configured in the browser. But I like to know what causes this problem and how to fix it. The thing is, that some clients might have their browsers configured to use the proxy, while other rely on the transparent part of the proxy and have nothing configured. I don't know how each client is configured. And finding that out, could take some time...

Ofcourse it's no problem if a chess-puzzle doesn't work right. But there might be some websites that are more crucial. A banking site, for example. And I don't want those sites to run very slow.

So, just to play it safe, I would like to fix this and be sure that it simply works. The problem is, I have no idea what is actually causing the problem. So, I was hoping someone here could give me some pointers. Or even a solution!  :Wink: 

----------

